# Aebl heat treatment



## chefcomesback (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a blade that I have profiled in Aebl and since I don't have the equipment to heat treat it properly I will be sending to a professional heat treatment service . They told me unless they are given notice they will heat treat everything to 59-60 hrc , which I believe it is low for some steels. Now I need to give them Instructions about how I want it to be heat treated . I found some instructions online but they contradict each other . Can anyone with Aebl heat treatment experience can give me some instructions ? I understand this is some kind of trade secret , I am willing to compensate for the information if it's from a maker


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Matus (Apr 30, 2014)

Wouldn't it be the best to contact some knife makers that use AEB-L and ask whether they would be willing to make the HT for you? I would not trust much to somebody who does not have the experience with the steel in question.

just a thought.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 30, 2014)

I live in Australia , back and forth shipping would be a LOT for a project knife 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Matus (Apr 30, 2014)

Maybe you could consider shipping it as a letter without insurance, that should bring the price to some $10 - give or take. If you pack the blade properly there is little to happen on the way. I have shipped a few knives from Germany to US for about 3.5. Just a though ... again


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 30, 2014)

Shipping from Australia is not as cheap as you think, have shipped and received many packages , I know from first hand


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 1, 2014)

chefcomesback said:


> I have a blade that I have profiled in Aebl and since I don't have the equipment to heat treat it properly I will be sending to a professional heat treatment service . They told me unless they are given notice they will heat treat everything to 59-60 hrc , which I believe it is low for some steels. Now I need to give them Instructions about how I want it to be heat treated . I found some instructions online but they contradict each other . Can anyone with Aebl heat treatment experience can give me some instructions ? I understand this is some kind of trade secret , I am willing to compensate for the information if it's from a maker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



If you are willing to send your blank to the US, I will heat treat it for you at no charge. End hardness - 61.5-62.5RC. Alternatively, I can send you a blank. I have AEB-L on order in 3.4mm. Should get it in a bout a week or so. Also have thinner stock on hand -2.5mm. Since I am to send you knives anyway, including a blank or two would not be a problem. I can also send you some 52100.

Marko


----------



## chefcomesback (May 1, 2014)

That's really generous of you Marko , thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 1, 2014)

Should me an email with what you need.


----------



## Sabaki (May 10, 2014)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> If you are willing to send your blank to the US, I will heat treat it for you at no charge. End hardness - 61.5-62.5RC. Alternatively, I can send you a blank. I have AEB-L on order in 3.4mm. Should get it in a bout a week or so. Also have thinner stock on hand -2.5mm. Since I am to send you knives anyway, including a blank or two would not be a problem. I can also send you some 52100.
> 
> Marko



Marko is the man :doublethumbsup:


----------



## chefcomesback (May 10, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Marko is the man :doublethumbsup:


lus1:


----------

